# Need help with a 7 course tasting menu



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Its a project for school.

It has to be wine freindly but thats about it.

7 coarses

Here is what I got so far but I do want to make another one that is seasonal. My knowldge of products is really hindering me here. So any help or input or suggestion or what ever is more then welcomed.

Each plate needs 4 elements to it.

*Herb and Cheese Ravioli Chicken Consume with garlic pepper Parmesan tuile*

Poached Artichokes with grilled portabella mushroom, marinated olives and balsamic reduction (stole from this board when I was searching for tasting menu info Thank you)

Broiled Salmon topped with crabmeat and Parmesan cheese 

on top of Polenta and Sautéed Spinach with Garlic

Filet Migon Medallions with Mushroom risotto 

and glazed carrots with dill.

Tri Lettuce Salad with sliced red onions, fresh grapes 

with a raspberry vinaigrette

Roasted Leg of Lamb Au Jus with cartelized Onions and potatoes and sautéed string beans with shallots and ginger

Cannoli Style Bavarian with pistachio Jaconde,
Lemon angliase and poached Pear


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I suggest you start with three courses and then expand it. Building a seven course menu is not easy. Here are some tips:

Start lighter (especially if wines are concerned)
Try not to repeat ingredients
Not too heavy on one group, ie., red meat

Sometimes adopting a theme can help you think through it

Read Art Culinaire and check out Gladyce France's and other people's pics in the gallery.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

what do you think of what I got so far?

Im working on a different one. something mroe seasonal.

I dont think I got enough time to read the books its due on tuesday.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I think you shouldn't repeat the parmesan, and do either the lamb or filet mignon, not both.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

both things I was thinking.

So the parm on the salmon is excellent and I dont want to change that.

the soups are a problem becuase it needs 4 elements on the plate. i found that hardwith soups and stuff.

my orignal concept was going from lighter flavor proteins to stronger ones. but i kidna didnt hit htat one as good as i wanted to.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Ugh! I wouldn't eat that over three days! You have, as Kuan mentioned too many heavy items. WHy slamon with cheese AND crab?? Serve a raw marinated salmon instead perhaps. Risotto should NEVER be served in a multi-course meal; it's just simply too heavy, especially considering you have another extremely heavy item with the polenta. You have too much fruit in your salad; are raspberries seasonal in New York? Even your dessert should lighten up in my opinion. More than anything, make sure you check your spelling. No offense, but when every second word is this butchered, it's difficult not to have a prejudice against your menu. I suggest you invest a few hours reading the books that you are trying to avoid, and rely less on quick answers from the internet. Good luck!


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Im not avoiding reading. I enjoy reading. I am in the process or reading culinary artistry.

the miss spelling is becuase im in a rush to type becuase im at work and have a stressful job that is full time and plus full time school its kinda hard to find time for everything.

I was just looking for quick advice from professionals as I dont have much time in the field and at a high level.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Fair enough. Good for you regarding Culinary Artistry. It's a wonderful read. Let us know how your menu worked out. Best of luck!


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

anneke,

Can you recommend any other books? I try to read in my spare time. I started with a big disadvantage compared to most people. I grew up on simpilar, easier cheaper stuff. Only over the past few years have I been able to expose myself to stuff out there. like different proteins, produce and the like....


----------



## buonaboy (Sep 5, 2007)

Every Corse, that's one element too many for my style. 
Can simplicity be one element? Can texture be one? The menu needs a bit of a theme to pull it all together. Right now its a bit convoluted. To create a good 7 corse meal you have to imagine EATING it, ...ALL of it. A theme can be as simple as finding 7 seasonal, local ingredients, and showcasing each one for a course. Think LIGHT : as light as you can make the plates, with a 3 bite portion, it's going to be a lot of food. 

Infused oils or your poaching/braising liquidsand garnish can all be elements.

I'm having trouble with any advice for you because I still can't get passed the 4 elements thing. Four is fine for a single plate, or two, but all 7 courses? Thats 28 different elements and you STILL have to room on your pallet for the wine! It's unrealistict. I do 5,7 even 11 corse italian dinners and some courses are 2 things. thats it. three if you count a drizzle of finishing oil.

I'm sorry, I'm starting to build up to a rant, and that's not what you were looking for. 

I'm going to go chop mirepoix and fume about the education system.
ciao
mike


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

My chef is really good but Im hoping i miss heardh im when he said 4 elements for each plate.

2 would be perfect for me. Im trying to get all the elements in with out adding to the plate.


I really do appricate all the advice im getting.

Ive been working on it again. and I think im getting some where

Spice pumpkin and butternut squash topped with roasted seeds and creme fraiche (sp?)

Poached artichoke with grilled baby portobella mushrooms marinated olives and balsamic reduction

pan seared scallop with a bed of leeks and fennel in a garlic herb sauce (not enough color, it needs work)

Porktendorloin stuffed with cranberries and herbs, a sauce (TBD)

Pan roasted sliced apples in a cinnamon caramel sauce with whipped cream (spiced tuile, possible just for crunch)


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

hey Kid,
You seem to be leaning to very strong and intense flavors. I would think about putting in an intermezzo. A light sorbet for something refreshing and cleansing before moving on to another strong flavor. Grapfruit, lemon, etc. grapefruit/tequilla is nice, again LIGHT almost air, not passion fruit, rasp etc.
I'm on the sweet side but I think baby portabella is crimini.
good luch
pan
Thank the Lord spelling is not a requirement for being a Chef!!:lol:


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I like this one better. I'd go with a lighter sauce on the scallop, maybe a champagne beurre blanc. I'd also go simple on the sauce for the pork like just a pork stock reduction; plenty of flavor in the stuffing.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

thank panini, and Greg

Yeah I have to put in an intermetzo, I thinka sorbet is the right thing to do.

but getting 4 elements is hard. I know I dont have enough knowledge about it. 

Im goign to spend some time tweeking it and getting the other dishes.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Have you considered a nage kid?


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

nage? is that a joke at my spelling?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

poached apples give a better presentation than baked slices.....can be poached in cider

Nobody has mentioned it, but artichokes are not good wine food.....that one course is very very strong flavors for a wine dinner with a lot of other courses to go.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Heh nope.  Nage, like the poaching liquid, strained, buzz in some butter.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Nage is French for "swim".


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

That totally makes sense.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Kid,
I'm a little rusty with some of this but here goes.
I have to agree with Greg this is a nicer menu. Pan had a good point about the sorbet or maybe a granita is definitely worth consideration. Shroom's and Kuans idea for poaching also gets my attention too. In fact all make some good points worth consideration. 

Here are a couple additional items to maybe consider. 

Lose the seeds on the pumpkin and squash and go with chopped crystalized ginger garnish and a cardamom creme fraiche.

Shroom had a good point about the artichoke. Have you considered using just an artichoke bottom? Also if you can use fresh instead of canned. You can control the strength of the artichoke this way. And the marinated olives? Be careful on what variety you choose. Most, infact almost all, can be very overpowering. I personally like to purge the olives in fresh water to subtle them somewhat. This mutes the marinade or brining so you get more of the flavor of the olive. You already have the Balsamic reduction so that will be a very strong flavor. Also don't forget to remove the mushrooms gills.  Scratch that I didn't see the Baby bellas. Doohhh!!!! Or you could use the large caps, work in a cheese and serve it in Napoleon style. 

Greg's suggestion of the Champagne Beurre Blanc for the scallops ihits the mark. As far as color goes? For some reason saffron and diced tomato filets (smoked or not) keep entering my mind. How about a birds nest or potato basket for the scallop or maybe a Gaufrette potato garnish with crisped leeks. You could also do a nice root veg timbale as well.

As for the Pork....the stuffing? Keep the cranberries or trade them for currants. Either would be a nice touch. Have you thought of apples and blood oranges (in addition to the cranberries or currants) for the stuffing instead of the herbs? Greg's choice on the simple pork reduction is also a great choice yet if you go with the fruits as the stuffing you can try a Port reduction instead. Maybe not. 

Instead of the apple, caramel sauce and whipped cream... how about a poached pear half with a fig compote and creme anglaise or maybe a Creme Brulee with a sliced, poached pear and fig sauce. I like this because of the elements you need and it's the season.

Just remember that several subtle flavors can be better than a couple overpowering. I like the elements approach to things as well and personally believe this offers a pleasant complexity to the pallete. 

Not trying to be overwhelming so I hope this isn't too much.:blush:


----------



## shook7 (Jul 31, 2007)

the second course was borrowed from my idea during the summer, im being serious by the way....14 years old too!


----------



## shook7 (Jul 31, 2007)

I think the filet mignon w/ mushroom risotto is much too heavy. 

where does the ginger fit in with the roasted leg of lamb?

parmasean cheese is used too much.

also, im not sure if your trying to do a more upscale gourmet menu, but if that is so, the tri-lettuce salad isnt THAT gourmet.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Rodney Strong vintners had an interesting 6 course menu in this past week's NYT Style magazine


Assorted hors deuvres:
Seared Hudson Valley Foie Gras with caramelized apples and apple salad

Mushroom cappacino with Vanilla Foam

Grilled BBQ Quail Breast with Maytag Blue Cheese Fondue

Chocolate Chipotle Venison Chili with Smoked Cheddar Crisps


Pre Appetizer
Sheep's Milk Ricotta Gnocchi with Porcini Mushrooms, Parmesan Cream and Baby Arugula

Appetizer

Bacon-Wrapped Maine Lobster with Butternut Squash Puree, Chanterelles and Aged Balsamic Vinegar

Entree

Braised Berkshire Pork Osso Bucco with Gigante and Scarlet runner Beans, Merguez and Gremolata

Cheese Course

Gruyere Cheese Souffle and Expolorateur with Cape Gooseberry Marmalade

Dessert

Chocolate Extravaganza


Found the cheese souffle a nice touch for one of the components on the cheese course....Cape Gooseberry Marmalade caught my eye.

It's interesting that he added a spicy lamb sausage (merguez) to the pork osso bucco plate, also the fact that he named the heirloom beans (which are some of my favorites....)

The appetizer works on many levels....nothing over shadows another....chanterelles are a good addition to the mix, the only thing to watch would be how smokey the bacon is.

Hodos....some have been around for a while but the chili with cheddar crisps is fun.....one of the STL chefs was playing at another STL's wedding rehersal dinner and made tiny fritto bags rolled down with rabbit chili, onions, cheddar...just was a blast.

One of my favorite things to do is:
Tart with sweetened fresh chevre, peaches (in season) with cajeta (goats milk caramel).....so it's a dbl goat.
Much like the chef from Rodney Strong had caramelized apples and apple salad on one hodo.
Well sort of....but you get the jist.


----------



## phil-moyers (Nov 5, 2007)

In handling these tasting menus in the past, a pointer that has served us well is to not repeat the seafood group more than once on the entire menu. It sounds like overkill, but the diversity in menu items that it requires will be greatly appreciated by your guests.

Phil Moyers


----------

